

1,800 Minecraft players' email addresses and passwords leak - pallih
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/jan/20/minecraft-players-email-passwords-leak-online

======
Joona
Sounds like the list that has been circulating for months. Dinnerbone
(developer) commented on it on Twitter, I think.

